# Soften Red Heart Super Saver Yarn



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

YES, THIS WORKS! I finished the size 4 cardigan in 6 days and today I softened it. It is now rolled in towels ready to block. It is indeed very soft and smells wonderful.  Step by step instructions to make a scratchy Red Heart Super Saver Yarn soft and smooth. 1. Soak project 20 min. in cold vinegar solution. Ratio of 1:64, ( 2 oz per gallon) vinegar to water. 2. Rinse well. 3. Gently hand wash in cold water with shampoo. Squeeze, do not wring. 4. Rinse twice 5. Gently massage a generous amount of hair conditioner into each part until it is saturated. 6. Let sit 10 min. 7. Place saturated garment in cold water and let soak at least an hour. 8. Rinse twice. 9. Gently rid excess water by lightly squeezing, then rolling in a towel. 10. Block garment. Use cheap shampoo and conditioner from Dollar Tree, not only will the knit/crochet project smell good, it will be soft, not at all scratchy


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've had success by throwing the completed item in the washer with regular detergent and liquid fabric softener, and then into the dryer on low with a softener sheet.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep, my Grandma made top down raglans out of Red Heart verigated yarn in the 70's, and washing and drying them made them soft and cozy! Thanks for the walk down memory lane, my sweaters also survived my non-existent laundering skills at college--everything at once on cold and everything into the dryer!!


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just made a hat out of the New generic yarn from Michaels. It was very stiff and scratchy. Washed with regular detergent and dried with a dryer sheet. It came out very soft and in shape! Very happy!


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I've had success by throwing the completed item in the washer with regular detergent and liquid fabric softener, and then into the dryer on low with a softener sheet.


Me too. Works every time.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you for the info> I am glad that I am not the only one that had found that Red Heart Supper Saver yarn is not as soft as it use to be. I quit working with if I could find colors in a different brand. I was getting hard on my fingers to work with it to long. Specially since the weather has cooled down. I have had tendonitis in both wrists and my hand and fingers get cold easily. I know that it is only the middle of Oct. But I am about ready to pull out my light weight gloves. I wouk 3rd so it can be very chill in that am. Have had to scrap ice once and light frost once. I guess that I the price I pay for living in MI


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's how to do it before you even knit with it. Makes it nice and soft, gives it a good "hand" while you're knitting it.

http://agirlandherneedle.blogspot.com/2012/03/soften-scratchy-yarn.html


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you for the info on how to soften Redheart before working with it. I checked out the website and the info given there is a definite can do project for me and is a project in the very near future for me!!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> Here's how to do it before you even knit with it. Makes it nice and soft, gives it a good "hand" while you're knitting it.
> 
> http://agirlandherneedle.blogspot.com/2012/03/soften-scratchy-yarn.html


Thank you for this tip


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Would you use any soap with this method (washing the yarn before knitting it)?


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Just threw in washer and dryer with a dryer sheet and came out soft and nice - no special treatment needed.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Here's how to do it before you even knit with it. Makes it nice and soft, gives it a good "hand" while you're knitting it.
> 
> http://agirlandherneedle.blogspot.com/2012/03/soften-scratchy-yarn.html


Good tip. Will try.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I was so disappointed with the roughness of red heart stripes. Thanks for the info


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you do much!! Knitting a baby blanket with Caron One Pound and it is turning out stiff and scratchy!!! Was wondering what to to about it!!

Dani


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Great info,thanks EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I've had success by throwing the completed item in the washer with regular detergent and liquid fabric softener, and then into the dryer on low with a softener sheet.


Me,too! Every Super Saver project I've finished (with many more WIP's...~~sigh~~) went right into the washer using the above mentioned steps. It comes out soft, sweet smelling and colors intact.


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

I am so so glad I read this. Thank you very much


----------



## Jakers1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I make baby afghans with Red Heart yarn - worsted -for baby gifts. It seems stiff and scratchy, and I do not wash it, I give it to the mother and dad and have them wash and dry it with the products they use for their baby. That way, there is no problem with allergies. I made an afghan for my granddaughter and once it was washed and dried, it softened up and was still warm and cuddly.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, as usual, a vast store of information in this great KP GROUP. Thanks so much!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I just love learning the different things that one can obtain from this site.


----------



## ARknitter (May 23, 2011)

Love the idea of pre-treating the yarn. Seems like I have the washer going all the time, so this will be a great trick to soften the yarn! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Murphy 41 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you Yarnie.One. People have been kind enough to want to give me this yarn and I refuses it because it hurts my hands while knitting but after looking at this site I'll give it a try.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Is it actual fiber, the way that the yarn is spun or the chemicals that they use?I have always held that people who say they are allergic to wool are actually allergic to the harsh chemicals that commercial yarn is processed with - the wash that dissolves vegetable matter particularly. That would roughen anything if it dissolves VM! I pick the vm out and wash in hand detergent or shampoo and use a conditioner. Big difference.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for this. I believe you. Great solution. This is the first time I have been introduced to hair conditioners to be added to improve the texture and feel of yarn. Also, impressed by the idea of washing yarn before use in mesh bags, and drying with fabric sheets. Amazing place, this KP site!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I use Red Heart to weave with but throw it in the washer with vinegar and conditioner, then the dryer. Works well and isn't too much trouble.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

One of the best tips ever!! Thanks for the link.


----------



## jhunter (Jul 31, 2011)

come to Texas-you will stay warm year round!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

I used to live in Dallas -- and that was where I bought the first down jacket I ever had! After three years, moved to Corpus -- more my kind of weather.



jhunter said:


> come to Texas-you will stay warm year round!


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

an even quicker way is to place two super saver skeins in the top of your steamer basket (labels removed, of course) and steam them for 20-30 minutes. let dry before using. your yarn will be softened AND sterilized!!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tips on softening Red Heart. I love RH because of the beautiful colors and, of course, the price! This will be a great help to me. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

I love this site with all the information you are always sharing!! Thanks - I'm doing laundry tomorrow!


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

Would fingerless gloves work for you?


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Since I can't adjust the water level in my fairly new washer - supposedly it adjusts automatically (ha!) - I just put a few skeins or half dozen balls of yarn in mesh bags and wash them right along with a full load of other knits or polyesters or delicates of similar color so I don't waste a whole washer load of water on just the yarn. Then dry all together with a softener sheet in dryer. Works for me.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you for this old information I have some RedHeart and I do not like the feel.


----------



## Percy (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the information. All was very helpful. Stopped buying acrylic yarn because of the way it feels. This info will save us all money so we can go and buy MORE yarn.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Most of my knitting and crocheting is for charities, mostly for babies and children - I'm in a group/club that meets every week for this - and we use (mostly) donated yarn, which can be just about anything you can imagine! So getting the rougher yarns to be smoother is a real help.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

No offense Suzette...

But I wash and block mine...then while still pinned..I give them shots of steam from my rowenta iron...DO NOT touch the piece with the iron...I have done this for years...
There is also a video on you tube by bxthinks for blocking and softening rough acrylic...
Much easier and just works for me..

I used this technique on this Counterpane Square knitted in Red Heart Acrylic..very harsh before...soft and nicely blocked after.



suzette770 said:


> YES, THIS WORKS! I finished the size 4 cardigan in 6 days and today I softened it. It is now rolled in towels ready to block. It is indeed very soft and smells wonderful. Step by step instructions to make a scratchy Red Heart Super Saver Yarn soft and smooth. 1. Soak project 20 min. in cold vinegar solution. Ratio of 1:64, ( 2 oz per gallon) vinegar to water. 2. Rinse well. 3. Gently hand wash in cold water with shampoo. Squeeze, do not wring. 4. Rinse twice 5. Gently massage a generous amount of hair conditioner into each part until it is saturated. 6. Let sit 10 min. 7. Place saturated garment in cold water and let soak at least an hour. 8. Rinse twice. 9. Gently rid excess water by lightly squeezing, then rolling in a towel. 10. Block garment. Use cheap shampoo and conditioner from Dollar Tree, not only will the knit/crochet project smell good, it will be soft, not at all scratchy


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Daniele1969 said:


> Thank you do much!! Knitting a baby blanket with Caron One Pound and it is turning out stiff and scratchy!!! Was wondering what to to about it!!
> 
> Dani


I think that I would devide the large skein. It would take forever to dry and I can't believe all the heat for a long time would be good for the yarn.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

It'sJustMe said:


> Yarnie.One said:
> 
> 
> > Here's how to do it before you even knit with it. Makes it nice and soft, gives it a good "hand" while you're knitting it.
> ...


I tried this yesterday, and will never try it again. I ended up with a bad full of "yarn vomit". This was after following directions to the letter. Only difference was I used the hand wash/gentle cycle on washer. So have now spent hours sorting out 4 skeins.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Like I said ....knit or crochet your project...machine or hand wash...pin to a blocking board and give it shots of steam from your iron..but do not touch the acrylic with a hot iron..this makes it soft enough to use against a babys soft skin....just saying.



cindye6556 said:


> It'sJustMe said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnie.One said:
> ...


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

I tried it to and came out with a mess.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

marion07 said:


> I tried it to and came out with a mess.


I did as well. Lesson learned...either don't buy super saver yarn or buy it and suffer through working with it, and then wash.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I realize this was posted a while ago. I just read about it on another post tonight. THANK YOU so very much for this tip. Often, especially when I can't afford the more expensive luxury yarn, I've wanted to use the Red Heart Saver, but then decided to not make the gift because of the texture it knits/crochets into. This is like doubling my choices of products to make now.
Thanks so much,
Mary


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

It helps to put 2 rubber bands around each skein of yarn before washing and drying -- I did and it turned out fine!



cindye6556 said:


> It'sJustMe said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnie.One said:
> ...


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Red Heart and Caron both make Soft Yarns.

Also, look for coupons from Joann's. If you are signed up for their email newsletter, great, for there are coupons in that email, from 40% off, even 50% and Joann store does take the printer version of coupon.

Herrchners is also have a yarn sale according to the website.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Absolutely correct !



Daeanarah said:


> Red Heart and Caron both make Soft Yarns.
> 
> Also, look for coupons from Joann's. If you are signed up for their email newsletter, great, for there are coupons in that email, from 40% off, even 50% and Joann store does take the printer version of coupon.
> 
> Herrchners is also have a yarn sale according to the website.


----------



## Murphy 41 (Feb 23, 2011)

I was sharing this information with a knitting friend about putting the skein of yarn in a net laundry bag and washing and drying the yarn before knitting with it. I also explained how some knitters had trouble with the yarn unraveling in the process. My friends suggestion was to place the skeins of yarn in old knee high stockings and tie the top shut, that way there isn't any room for the yarn to unravel. Knitters always find a way.


----------



## tvett1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank You so very very much for this ! I LOVE to knit and crochet and I am on a very fixed income so red heart is all I can afford and I too found some of it so scratchy ............ but now I am so excited to find this and I a can not wait to try it. If this works I will be soo very happy and so grateful to you all for this . Oh by the way LOL my name is Jena and I am new , a grandma to 3 beautiful little girls and I am a yarnaholic.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, it works! Welcome to KP by the way. I, too, am on a fixed income so this was good news to me as I love the variety of colors one can choose with RH yarn. The price is great, of course. Happy knitting and hugs to those wonderful granddaughters. :thumbup:


----------



## brenK (Dec 25, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Here's how to do it before you even knit with it. Makes it nice and soft, gives it a good "hand" while you're knitting it.
> 
> http://agirlandherneedle.blogspot.com/2012/03/soften-scratchy-yarn.html


I am so happy to know this! On the other hand, why didn't I think of this? My only choices for yarn locally are Walmart and Joann's, and red heart yarn seems to be the yarn of choice. I was at the point where I just wouldn't buy it because it is so hard on my hands...this makes me happy 😋 Thanks very much!


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you, now I can make use of those scratchy pieces I have not used.
Louanne :lol:


----------

